# "Unity and integrity"



## ThomasK

I have just heard the news about the elections, and I believe Mr Erdogan has stated that "unity and integrity" have been brought back, or that the voters are calling for that.

I can associate something with "integrity" but I wonder what the original wording is and how we have to understand it. Does it simply imply something like 'no dissidence'?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Hi,

" integrity " would mean : the state of being the total of individual parts.

So in unity we are one,and in integrity we are a sum.


----------



## ThomasK

I see. But what are the terms in Turkish, if I may ask?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

should be

birlik - unity
beraberlik - integrity


----------



## ThomasK

Do they have a root in common, something like /b.r/?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

beraberlik might have rooted from " bir-e-bir-lik", - state of one to one

do not know the etymology, really .

Heard of " E Pluribus Unum " ?


----------



## ThomasK

Oh yes, I have... I had not associated that with 'integrity', but I see the link. We can "integrate/ (Dutch) integreren" in a society: make him/her  a genuine part of society. The funny thing is that we have no specific word for that in Dutch...


----------

